# Sticky  Rory MacDonald responds to Gegard Mousasi’s Bellator 200 callout



## LizaG

What do you guys make of this?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000131492469714946


----------



## Trix

Rory is sponsored something like $400,000 in dash crypto currencies.

Maybe he's paid more the more frequently he fights.


----------

